# Bundesliga II 24-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

FSV Frankfurt v Hansa Rostock

24/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (23) 
Gr.Furth v Aachen

24/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (23) 
Ingolstadt v Augsburg

24/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (24) 
RW Ahlen v Freiburg

24/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.75 3.20 2.35 All Bets (24) 
St.Pauli v Wehen

24/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (24) 
Koblenz v Nurnberg

26/10/2008 13:00 GMT
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (23) 
Mainz 05 v Duisburg

26/10/2008 13:00 GMT
  1.80 3.40 4.00 All Bets (24) 
Oberhausen v Kaiserslautern

26/10/2008 13:00 GMT
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (25) 
Osnabruck v 1860 Munchen

26/10/2008 13:00 GMT
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (24)


----------

